

Want Your Dream Job? Get Creative - dylangs1030
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/11/28/heres-one-way-to-get-your-dream-job-actually-use-the-companys-service/

======
jphackworth
I feel like what makes a "dream job" is so often the people you're working
with, rather than your job title or the product. I'd rather be working with
smart people who respected my work on a normal piece of software, than working
on, say, a fun video game where my boss was a slave-driver.

~~~
yawn
Although I'm a full-time programmer, the best and worst job I ever had was as
a bookseller at a major bookstore chain. When I first got there, my coworkers
were passionate about books--it was something the store manager looked for
when she hired. It was a fantastic place and time to be there. When the store
manager was promoted out of the position, she was replaced by a more corporate
type who had different hiring criteria. In a little over a year, she turned
the place into just another job because she hired people that had no passion.
The ones that did left. It became another 9 to 5, and I think the store
suffered because of it.

------
tsunamifury
The presentation read a lot like "Barney's Video Resume"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBADPyaZe_E>

Something like 'I built XXXX" or "I Made this :Link:" is a lot more powerful
to me than a set of animations promising abstract things I'll achieve.

~~~
Adrock
Yes, it _reads_ that way, but if you're just reading the words, you're missing
the point. It demonstrated passion for the product, attention to detail, and
the ability to get something cool done. Those are things I would hire for.

------
ecaron
Being creative applies to both the application process AND the search process.
For instance, one of the coolest jobs I've come across this month is for
Social Games Quantitative Analyst at PopCap, which sounds significantly cooler
once you read the description
([http://tbe.taleo.net/NA9/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=POP...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA9/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=POPCAP&cws=1&rid=284))

My point is that if you want your dream job, also break out of the standard
"ruby on rails nosql..." keywords you're using and feel free to browse rather
than just searching.

------
xiaoma
The link to her webinar is broken (i.e. the webinar is no longer available).
Any idea where to download it? I'd like to see how to use slideshare like
that.

